
Would You Pay $30 a Month to Check Your Email? - marban
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/27/technology/superhuman-email.html
======
milesvp
Can’t read the article, due to paywall, but there’s been some research on the
personal value of things like email.

[https://www.nber.org/papers/w24514](https://www.nber.org/papers/w24514)

Also Tim Harford has had some interesting things to say on the topic.

[http://timharford.com/2018/05/how-much-would-i-have-to-
pay-y...](http://timharford.com/2018/05/how-much-would-i-have-to-pay-you-to-
quit-facebook/)

------
pickle-wizard
Anyone have a non-paywalled source? Looks like they figured out the private
mode work around.

~~~
BigBlueBanjo
Superhuman, which plugs into your existing email account, works with only
Gmail and Google G Suite addresses for now, but the company plans to expand to
other providers soon.

Some of the app’s features — such as ones that let users undo sending, track
when their emails are opened and automatically pull up a contact’s LinkedIn
profile — are available in other third-party email plug-ins. But there are
bells and whistles that I hadn’t seen before. Like “instant intro,” which
moves the sender of an introductory email to bcc, saving you from having to
manually re-enter that person’s address. Or the scheduling feature, which sees
that you’re typing “next Tuesday” and automatically pulls up your calendar for
that day.

~~~
flands175
I have heard this for years. Android support as well.

